
We Have a Retirement Savings Problem. Politicians Can Help - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/12/your-money/retirement-savings-problem-politicians-can-help.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20161111&nl=dealbook&nl_art=2&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1p
======
PaulHoule
It's astonishing that the New York Times is still parroting this line.

If they cared about pension security they would advocate expansion of social
security or defined benefit pensions.

Defined contribution pensions make Wall Street rich but they are a failed
policy in terms of improving the security of ordinary folks. Quite possibly
they've left a trail of destruction in the economy: twenty years ago a person
might use their own money to start a business, but instead that money is
locked up in a 401K and subsidizing huge businesses at the expense of Wall
Street. Combine that with the inacessability of health insurance for the self
employed and that's poison for competition and any kind of economic democracy.

Clinton can go and live on her millions, but I'm worried about losing my
health insurance because of her big sense of entitlement.

